# Lights Stopped Working



## MattFromPA (Aug 31, 2011)

During the first trip with our 21RS last week, some of the lights stopped working. The only interior lights that work are the two main ceiling lights. The bunkhouse, bathroom, slide, and kitchen lights do not work. The exterior lights are still working. Everything was working fine the first night, then sometime Saturday evening this happened.

There aren't any blown breakers. Any ideas on where I should start looking? Are the 12-volt lights wired in series, so that a blown blub in the circuit will shut off all downstream lights? I'm handy enough with a multimeter but need somewhere to start hunting. Maybe it's a bad ground? Thanks in advance for any ideas!


----------



## Boomer (Jun 10, 2009)

Our 230rs has 4 switches up high by the door (outside porch light, outside front light, outside back light and inside lights), I am assuming yours is similar. Either the one switch for the inside lights is turned off or you may have a faulty switch?

Boomer


----------



## MattFromPA (Aug 31, 2011)

Boomer said:


> Our 230rs has 4 switches up high by the door (outside porch light, outside front light, outside back light and inside lights), I am assuming yours is similar. Either the one switch for the inside lights is turned off or you may have a faulty switch?
> 
> Boomer


Yes, I have the same switch layout. The interior light switch can't be bad, because the two main interior ceiling lights do still work.


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

MattFromPA said:


> During the first trip with our 21RS last week, some of the lights stopped working. The only interior lights that work are the two main ceiling lights. The bunkhouse, bathroom, slide, and kitchen lights do not work. The exterior lights are still working. Everything was working fine the first night, then sometime Saturday evening this happened.
> 
> There aren't any blown breakers. Any ideas on where I should start looking? Are the 12-volt lights wired in series, so that a blown blub in the circuit will shut off all downstream lights? I'm handy enough with a multimeter but need somewhere to start hunting. Maybe it's a bad ground? Thanks in advance for any ideas!


you mention no blown breakers. All the 12V stuff is on fuses not breakers, so I'd check the 12V fuses. Often, a blown fuse is hard to see, need to look carefully. Also, some of the newer units will have a red LED by each fuse. IF a load is on an blown fuse, the LED will glow red. However, don't assume no Red LED that the fuse is good, since if there is no load on the circuit (all switches off, or bulbs burned out), the LED won't glow red.


----------



## funbikerchick (Jun 6, 2011)

As KTMRacer said, just because the LED isn't lit, does not mean the fuse isn't blown. I blew a fuse. The LED was not lit initially. The symptoms were that some of my overhead lights didn't work.

Tena


----------



## Boomer (Jun 10, 2009)

"The interior light switch can't be bad, because the two main interior ceiling lights do still work."

On mine a couple of the interior lights still work even though the switch is turned off.


----------



## MattFromPA (Aug 31, 2011)

KTMRacer said:


> you mention no blown breakers. All the 12V stuff is on fuses not breakers, so I'd check the 12V fuses. Often, a blown fuse is hard to see, need to look carefully. Also, some of the newer units will have a red LED by each fuse. IF a load is on an blown fuse, the LED will glow red. However, don't assume no Red LED that the fuse is good, since if there is no load on the circuit (all switches off, or bulbs burned out), the LED won't glow red.


I meant to say 12V fuses! I do know the difference. Generally they can be spotted visually if they're blown, and they all looked OK. I'll pull them individually and put in fresh ones as a test.


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

MattFromPA said:


> During the first trip with our 21RS last week, some of the lights stopped working. The only interior lights that work are the two main ceiling lights. The bunkhouse, bathroom, slide, and kitchen lights do not work. The exterior lights are still working. Everything was working fine the first night, then sometime Saturday evening this happened.
> 
> There aren't any blown breakers. Any ideas on where I should start looking? Are the 12-volt lights wired in series, so that a blown blub in the circuit will shut off all downstream lights? I'm handy enough with a multimeter but need somewhere to start hunting. Maybe it's a bad ground? Thanks in advance for any ideas!


No, the lights are not wired in series. They are parallel wired, like lights in your house.

The lights you mentioned are not controlled with the master switch. Sounds like one of the lights has an open. Not sure which light is in the circuit first. Assuming all 12v fuses are good, pull a light down and check for 12V. For the slide, check at the plug in. If not, go on to the next....


----------



## RDS (Jul 20, 2011)

I have the same model and one day I was moving the 4 switches around so they made more sense. When they were out I noticed all the lights gounded together behind there with one wire nut. It was so loose that it fell apart when the first switch was pulled out.

Half my lights quit working. Glad I made that mod and found it.

You might ck there if you don't find anything else.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

RDS said:


> I have the same model and one day I was moving the 4 switches around so they made more sense. When they were out I noticed all the lights gounded together behind there with one wire nut. It was so loose that it fell apart when the first switch was pulled out.


This is very typical of many units. A very common fault, it would also be the first place I looked.


----------

